# Killed Gobbler #1 2014!Pic!!!



## Wrangler95 (Mar 3, 2014)

Got on a gobbler early still on the roost,he gobbled probably 15 times on the limb.He finally flew down about 70 yards from me and started going away from me gobbling and then I hear another turkey fly down.All of a sudden I heard the last bird that flew down start drumming but couldnt see him.The gobbling bird all of a sudden gobbles fairly close and I finally see him coming.I shot him when he got out in the open,it was probably 40 yards.He weighed 23 lbs,9 1/2 inch beard and 1 inch spurs.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm jealous!!!! Awesome work! When did TN season open, Monday?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

nice job -great start.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats,nice tom.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Outstanding! I'm heading to Texas next week to hopefully bag a Rio.


----------



## Wrangler95 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tennessee season opened March 29th


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gobblerman said:


> Outstanding! I'm heading to Texas next week to hopefully bag a Rio.


Best year in Texas I have ever seen online and talked to a good friend down there last week and he said it was insane, 2 year olds like crazy good luck.. 

Congrats Wrangler you are on a ton of boards.. :lol:


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE!!

Im feeling a little better about hunting may with the way this years been but good to see some success!


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Way to go! Really nice bird


----------



## Wrangler95 (Mar 3, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Best year in Texas I have ever seen online and talked to a good friend down there last week and he said it was insane, 2 year olds like crazy good luck..
> 
> Congrats Wrangler you are on a ton of boards.. :lol:


I know LOL


----------



## Wrangler95 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks all and good luck in the turkey woods!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like a great start to your season!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

First congrats on the bird!

Second I hope you aren't hunting in Texas where I was, birds henned up big time in north central Texas.Only thing coming to calls was jakes and a ton of them. But managed a nice 3 year old triple bearded bird the last day. Last year I killed four in 2 days they were coming in running if you sneezed too loud.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> First congrats on the bird!
> 
> Second I hope you aren't hunting in Texas where I was, birds henned up big time in north central Texas.Only thing coming to calls was jakes and a ton of them. But managed a nice 3 year old triple bearded bird the last day. Last year I killed four in 2 days they were coming in running if you sneezed too loud.


Man that place is flat ass loaded with multi beards what you killed 5 off there the past two years and what 3 or 4 are multi?

How was Florida?


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Ya it has great genetics I killed 2 triple and one double bearded birds there !

I just got to Florida. I scouted this morning and saw one lone tom but a bunch of hens out by themselves looked like heading to nest maybe. Talked to a few people here and they say the season was real early and they are now seeing lone toms so maybe they will be wanting to play for that last willing hen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> Ya it has great genetics I killed 2 triple and one double bearded birds there !
> 
> I just got to Florida. I scouted this morning and saw one lone tom but a bunch of hens out by themselves looked like heading to nest maybe. Talked to a few people here and they say the season was real early and they are now seeing lone toms so maybe they will be wanting to play for that last willing hen. Fingers crossed.


Sound like you hit it right.. Kill em all.


----------

